# does anybody know anything about mushrooms?



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

can anybody tell me about mushrooms? where do they grow in the wild, do they grow in the columbia valley, how do you take some and re-plant them in your closet? does anybody know?? can anybody tell me anything?? plz help!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Josh Jones - you're quickly becoming one of my favourite internet characters. :bow:


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

josh jones said:


> can anybody tell me about mushrooms? where do they grow in the wild, do they grow in the columbia valley, how do you take some and re-plant them in your closet? does anybody know?? can anybody tell me anything?? plz help!


The Rocky Mountain Trench a.k.a. the Columbia Valley is at too high an altitude to successfully grow psilocybe in the wild. The complex interraction of dung (manure) that has decomposed in the precise manner for psilocybe to grow can't occur there. The artifical method is very complex, and likely to result in unwanted indoor mold growth....and lastly, psilocybe has several mimics which are toxic, so if you aren't sure of what you're doing, stay the hell away! Short of moving to Aldergrove and falling in with the Shroom freaks there, yer asking for trouble. Oh yeah, and the active ingredient is fiercely psychoactive, and if you are in the least bit unstable emotionally, it can be very bad for the spirit. Take it from an experienced old hippie who's done tons.

Stick with the guitar.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

How do we know he's talking about shrooms?!?!?!

CLARIFY YOURSELF JOSH JONES!!! If you want normal mushrooms, go to a grocery store, if you want drugs...mandocaster is your man.

EDIT: Waaaait....Isn't Josh Jones the same guy who made a thread "Looking for young 18 year old boy" or something and everyone laughed? Lol...just thought I should mention that.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Go easy on the boy...misguided, maybe, but don't aggravate the condition, eh?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Josh-kid; go here: http://www.lycaeum.org/
But listen to what Mando says
Mich


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Interesting link, Michelle. I like the disclaimer....

But yes, go there. Some starkly accurate accounts of Flying Fungus.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

rofl, stick to growing that bc weed.:banana:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Out here on the flatlands, we get our mushrooms out of long abandoned, yet proper aged horseshit manure piles. Especially good to go picking after a rain. No these don't have the blue tint, and they aren't the fancy named ones that people will pay rediculous amounts of money for, but they do make wonderful side dishes, or as part of the entree to compliment a nice juicey BBQ venison steak. Got a couple of bread bags of them in my freezer right now.

Never tried growing them in my closet, but in younger years had some pretty interesting things living in my fridge.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Out here on the flatlands, we get our mushrooms out of long abandoned, yet proper aged horseshit manure piles. Especially good to go picking after a rain. No these don't have the blue tint, and they aren't the fancy named ones that people will pay rediculous amounts of money for, but they do make wonderful side dishes, or as part of the entree to compliment a nice juicey BBQ venison steak. Got a couple of bread bags of them in my freezer right now.
> 
> Never tried growing them in my closet, but in younger years had some pretty interesting things living in my fridge.


In other words...what Ripper is trying to say is, go find some horseshit:tongue: .


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Time to flip the bang over the other eye and become OME....


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Time to flip the bang over the other eye and become OME....


Wow I have no idea what that means


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Wow I have no idea what that means


:banana: Me neither? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Time to flip the bang over the other eye and become OME....


Seems like this old hippie isn't all that sober yet:tongue: .


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

In my obviously lame attempt to be droll, I guess I missed.

My geezerly view: To be "EMO": A style of youth-culture expression, in which one might be found to wear his/her hair in a bang that covers one eye. Now.....stretch the definition a bit....

Never mind, yeah, sober, lame, sheesh! Must have been the fungus. Josh must be pleased that my actions seem to have hijacked his thread!

 :zzz:


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

Stratocaster said:


> How do we know he's talking about shrooms?!?!?!
> 
> CLARIFY YOURSELF JOSH JONES!!! If you want normal mushrooms, go to a grocery store, if you want drugs...mandocaster is your man.
> 
> EDIT: Waaaait....Isn't Josh Jones the same guy who made a thread "Looking for young 18 year old boy" or something and everyone laughed? Lol...just thought I should mention that.


dude, i said I was lookin fer a chic, not a boy!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Time to flip the bang over the other eye and become OME....





mandocaster said:


> My geezerly view: To be "EMO": A style of youth-culture expression....


I'm guessing _amanita dyslexia. _:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Flick 'em before you pick 'em - that was the rule of shrooms where I came from.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I'm guessing _amanita dyslexia. _:smilie_flagge17:


Puy! (Ho this, message oto horts)


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

josh jones said:


> dude, i said I was lookin fer a chic, not a boy!


Still a great laugh lol.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

mick7 said:


> Still a great laugh lol.


My job is done here:food-smiley-004: .


----------

